# TG/TS/CD, Anyone here???



## JackieCD (Jun 26, 2006)

HI, I am a Transgendered CrossDresser. Which means that at times I need to express my femnine side in the way of looking like a woman, be it by dress and make-up. Sounds kind of scary huh? So I'm always looking for friends. No I dont bite, I'm happily married with a six year old son.


----------



## Lia (Jun 26, 2006)

Don't worry




We're not scared here of anyone , and it's great you want to show you feminine side. I believe that Paula (pla4u) is also a crossdresser





Hope that you like our community


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 26, 2006)

of course we're not scared! sounds cool



we've had our share of TGs, but none of them visit much anymore except paula


----------



## canelita (Jun 26, 2006)

As long as you are happy and find comfort in your skin everything is cool!


----------



## Leta112 (Jun 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *canelita* As long as you are happy and find comfort in your skin everything is cool! I agree!


----------



## missjeffrey (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Jackie....not a TG/TS.....but you can consider me a CD. I'd say more like a 'chic-freak.' I like to wear mu to the clubs, throw on a fierce androgynous outfit and cut up!!!


----------



## KellyB (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Jackie. We don't scare easily here. Wait til you can read the sex posts and you'll see what I mean



. Welcome to MUT and we are glad you're here.

Kelly in Florida


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd like to welcome you too, the more the merrier



Hope you like it here and decide to stay. My name is Jennifer by the way.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah..just what the others said we are not scared...hope that you'll enjoy here.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 27, 2006)

Scared? Psh or NOT. you are more than welcome here at MuT! We are super glad to have you!!

Originally Posted by *JackieCD* HI, I am a Transgendered CrossDresser. Which means that at times I need to express my femnine side in the way of looking like a woman, be it by dress and make-up. Sounds kind of scary huh? So I'm always looking for friends. No I dont bite, I'm happily married with a six year old son.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to MUT!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi &amp; welcome to MuT! I'm Aquilah from NY



Glad you joined us!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 27, 2006)

welcome to mut!

i'm not at all scared! i'm looking forward to getting to know you!


----------



## pla4u (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Jackie, I'm Paula , I too am a CD or as I like to say a "Part Time Girl"... see arn't all these guys great! I'm looking forward to making a new friend so post away honey!!!


----------



## JackieCD (Jun 27, 2006)

I am so touched, Do you have any idea how hard it is to have real girls talk to CD's. So lets see, im 43, married with a six year old son. My wife is totaly supportive and helps me to find myself. Which at times is hard to figure out. Im about 80 lbs over weight and struggling to deal with that and my diabetties isnt helping. My son eats more than I do and has a high motablism and will never gain fat. The little terd. HEHE I cant begin to say how much I love the little guy. Anyway, I'm rambling, So thanks for your welcoming.


----------



## Leony (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to MakeupTalk JackieCD!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome! Welcome! Welcome!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to MUT!And just to let you know, my mom had lots of CD friends when I was growing up, and I have great memories of her and the girls going out...


----------



## monniej (Jun 27, 2006)

jackie, my motto is "if you like it, i love it!" imo makeup and fashion know no bounderies! looking forward to your posts!


----------



## mabelwan (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to MUT!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy to meet you Jackie and welcome to MakeupTalk, I'm Kelly. Yep as you can see we aren't scared off too much here on MakeupTalk. Most everyone is genuine and very welcoming and friendly. Nice to have you aboard. You'll soon find this place can get quite addicting.


----------



## Andi (Jun 27, 2006)

hey and welcome. IÂ´m Andrea from Austria.

MuT is a wonderful and friendly community. we all share similar interests and itÂ´s great to know many different kinds of people. everybody is so nice here, IÂ´m sure youÂ´ll love it as well


----------



## LilDee (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi! welcome






I'm Denise, Looking forward to getting to know you..

I'm sure you'll love it here as much as i do!! everyone is really friendly


----------



## Maja (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to Mut! I'm Maja from Slovenia.


----------



## Nox (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome,

I hope you enjoy yourself in the forums. Lots of cool ladies and guys here!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome to MUT



glad you joined, I think it is wonderful that you are expressing your feminine side and your wife is supportive. I hope to see you in other threads


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jun 28, 2006)

I think it's perfectly okay that you express yourself how you feel comfortable.

And I think it's great that you can!! Don't you worry - you are very welcome here


----------



## JackieCD (Jun 28, 2006)

Again, thank you so much for your warm welcome. You are truly beautiful people. Just in case your curious, don't hesitate to ask questions about transgendered people. I'm working my way towards being a spokesperson for our local transgender support group. So I could use the pratice in answering questions. And no question is taboo. Again, thanks for your welcome. Oh and I updated my profile, and how do I change my mood, errr, mood setting that is.


----------



## chocobon (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome to MUT



,we're not here to judge


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome to MuT! We're more than happy to have you here. You'll find that we are a very open and friendly bunch of people.


----------



## Marie Duval (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks, Jackie, for asking - also TG here, married etc. Love makeup! Love women! Thanks all for the expressions of kindness.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 27, 2007)

welcome to mut marie!


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome!





If you want to change your mood, there is a little button in the upper right corner that's called "My mood" or something similar. Click it, and you get a list of moods to choose from! But you have to go the forum "start site", if you know what I mean. Otherwise you can't see the button.


----------



## Cynthia_0101 (Mar 28, 2007)

I am also a Crossdresser, and I can't get enough of this place.

Everyone is so great here.


----------



## pla4u (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to all you new CDs TGs frm another CD





This is really a great group ..I am sure you will enjoy it here


----------



## Shelley (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to MUT!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 28, 2007)

you mean MUT is a great group Paula? Thais is one person, lol!

Welcome Marie! I'm glad to know that there are more CD's in here.


----------



## Marie Duval (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks, MT. It seems like a warm and fuzzy kind of place.

Thank you, Shelley.

Thank you, Emily


----------



## pla4u (Mar 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you mean MUT is a great group Paula? Thais is one person, lol!Welcome Marie! I'm glad to know that there are more CD's in here.

HA HA...Blasted keyboard malfuntion...I fixed it ....giggle...


----------



## hs769 (Mar 28, 2007)

welcome.. I think you will find everyone is very nice here..

heck being a cd might give you some advantages in make up..You get to practice on yourself.. hmmmm why didnt I think of that..





seriously though I hope you enjoy it here.. I know I have so far..


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HA HA...Blasted keyboard malfuntion...I fixed it ....giggle...


----------



## Cynthia_0101 (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JackieCD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am so touched, Do you have any idea how hard it is to have real girls talk to CD's. Really, I have never really had any problems with women talking to me because I was a CD. Most women either seem impartial or vaugly interested.
Only one ladie I know would never talk to me and she was a MK lady and I wanted to buy something. What a stupid reason to loose a sale.


----------



## hs769 (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Cynthia_0101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really, I have never really had any problems with women talking to me because I was a CD. Most women either seem impartial or vaugly interested.
Only one ladie I know would never talk to me and she was a MK lady and I wanted to buy something. What a stupid reason to loose a sale.

Now thats hard to belive.. Obviously not a very bright Salesperson..


----------



## Cynthia_0101 (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hs769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now thats hard to belive.. Obviously not a very bright Salesperson.. No she was not. I emailed her becuase I wanted to add her name to a list of CD freindly people. She never emaild me back. 
I come to find out from another MK lady that she never replied becuase she "couldn't deal with it"

Oh well


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Cynthia_0101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No she was not. I emailed her becuase I wanted to add her name to a list of CD freindly people. She never emaild me back. 
I come to find out from another MK lady that she never replied becuase she "couldn't deal with it"

Oh well

Eh? Couldn't deal with getting a reputation as an openminded person, couldn't deal with the possibility of getting more sales as other CD's might be more inclined to buy from her? Jesus. People are strange sometimes...


----------



## hs769 (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karen_B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Eh? Couldn't deal with getting a reputation as an openminded person, couldn't deal with the possibility of getting more sales as other CD's might be more inclined to buy from her? Jesus. People are strange sometimes...

This is just so bizzare .. Its like saying you dont want money or something.. Being a salesperson you dont need to be best friends with the person your selling to.. even after working with the public all these years I still dont get people sometimes..


----------



## Cynthia_0101 (Mar 31, 2007)

It sounded weird to me to, not wanting to make more money. I figured that lots of CD's would feel better about doing a one on one with a MK lady than going to the department store.

I found one that will help anyways


----------



## JackieCD (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm back. Its been a while since I had a connection. So whats new???? Divorce (not having to do with my being a CD), My father is dying. I'm out hunting for a place to live and stay connected to my seven year old son. No money for make up. So right now life is pretty sucky. At least I'm not sucidal. I got to get to work on making some good friends here. You ladies really have some funny postings.


----------



## Cynthia_0101 (Apr 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JackieCD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm back. Its been a while since I had a connection. So whats new???? Divorce (not having to do with my being a CD), My father is dying. I'm out hunting for a place to live and stay connected to my seven year old son. No money for make up. So right now life is pretty sucky. At least I'm not sucidal. I got to get to work on making some good friends here. You ladies really have some funny postings. Sounds like you are having a pretty rough time, I hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 1, 2007)

Good to have ya on. Kookie


----------



## pla4u (Apr 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JackieCD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm back. Its been a while since I had a connection. So whats new???? Divorce (not having to do with my being a CD), My father is dying. I'm out hunting for a place to live and stay connected to my seven year old son. No money for make up. So right now life is pretty sucky. At least I'm not sucidal. I got to get to work on making some good friends here. You ladies really have some funny postings. I do hope things start getting beter for you hon...


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JackieCD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm back. Its been a while since I had a connection. So whats new???? Divorce (not having to do with my being a CD), My father is dying. I'm out hunting for a place to live and stay connected to my seven year old son. No money for make up. So right now life is pretty sucky. At least I'm not sucidal. I got to get to work on making some good friends here. You ladies really have some funny postings. I'm sorry to hear things are tough for you, I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## ivette (Apr 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *canelita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As long as you are happy and find comfort in your skin everything is cool!


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi and welcome to MUT! Glad to have you here.


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JackieCD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm back. Its been a while since I had a connection. So whats new???? Divorce (not having to do with my being a CD), My father is dying. I'm out hunting for a place to live and stay connected to my seven year old son. No money for make up. So right now life is pretty sucky. At least I'm not sucidal. I got to get to work on making some good friends here. You ladies really have some funny postings. I'm so sorry. Glad you are back.We will cheer you up


----------



## LoriTG (Sep 11, 2012)

I am transgender. My wish is to be able to meet transgender people and genetic women in my area that thinks it's cool. I'm not saying I don't want to be friends with anyone here that isn't in my area. It's just that it would be nice to make some friends with the same interests.


----------



## LoriTG (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hs769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cynthia_0101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Really, I have never really had any problems with women talking to me because I was a CD. Most women either seem impartial or vaugly interested.
> ...


 Yeah I've met a couple of Mary Kay people and they seem quite snooty. I'm not saying they all are just the ones I've ran into.


----------



## Carol D. (Sep 14, 2012)

I somehow missed this thread, but anyway, I'm Carol, another CD wishing a belated welcome. These forums are very friendly and I think you'll enjoy being here.  





Edit: I didn't realize how old the original posting was until looking closer. I'd delete this if I could, but I don't see that as an option anywhere.


----------



## LoriTG (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Carol D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I somehow missed this thread, but anyway, I'm Carol, another CD wishing a belated welcome. These forums are very friendly and I think you'll enjoy being here.
> 
> ...


 Hi Carol! How are you?


----------



## Carol D. (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Lori, still here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll send you a PM to fill in all the gory details, no need to bore anyone else on this thread.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Carol


----------



## Michelle_NY (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome from another crossdresser to you gf


----------

